# Canyon Rock Saddles - Anyone know about them?



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The two I have seen were American Made, but on the very low end and nothing as nice as a Billy Cook.

The 2 canyon rock saddles I have seen were selling in the low 200.00 range used.

.


----------

